# O'day 322?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone out there have something to say about the O'day 322? I am looking at a 1988 model. So far I have read mostly good things about them, but a few folks mentioned them being easily knocked by seas, small winches, and having weak keel bolts.

We are looking for something that could cruise comfortably (and sort of quickly) along the maine coast. Something that were not afraid to sail in some weather either. Would this boat suffice?


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

If you want to find a lot of information on O'day boats, you should visit the odayowners web site, which is on line at

Oday sailboats Owners Web for Oday Sailboats and O'Day Daysailers

There are model specific questions, etc.

To the best of my knowledge, the 322 is an Ok boat. Nothing special, no serious problems. It has a wing keel, which is great for shallow water, not so great for performance (but not bad either). It is a modern design, with a swim platform, rear head, rear 'owners stateroom' etc.

Personally, I like the O'day 35 better, but they are more money.

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Last year my wife and I bought a 1988 Oday 322 as our first boat. The boat seems to perform pretty well and even as neophyte sailors, we are generally able to keep up with boats our size (and sometimes bigger ones) even with our old baggy sails. I don't completely understand the racing handicaping system but the 322's base rating is 168 which I think it good for it's size. I may be way wrong, but with some attention to trim, we seem to hold our own with other cruising boats close to our size.

We haven't been out in any weather yet, but the boat was built in New England and there appear to be a fair number of them in those waters based on the for sale listings on yacht world, so it would seem they are up to it.

We added a traveller control system this year, and it seems to both help with performance in light air and balancing the helm in stiffer winds. Before we added the traveler control our boat exhibited a lot of weather helm when the wind piped up. The boat seems very stable once you reach about 20 degrees of heel. I don't have ton of experience on other boats but the winches seem adequate and sized the same as other 30-something production boats I've been on.

I've read the same thing about the keel bolts and don't really know where it started. I never found an account of a 322 loosing a keel and the design doesn't seem all that different from a lot of other production boats. It's not something I worry about.

Overall, I'd say a 322 would probably be as well suited to the task as any other 80's production boat in that size/price range. As you know the 322's below deck layout is similar to a 36 or even 38 foot boat. We find the V berth is more comfortable than the aft cabin for a couple, but the aft bunk is the best on the boat for one. The salon bunk needs extra padding to be suitable for anything more than a small child.

Overall we are very happy with the boat. We intially planned to learn on this boat then move up, but I can't afford any of the boats I like better than our 322, (Sabre, Caliber, etc.) so now the plan is to continue upgrading her over the next year or two and keep her for a while. 

HTH. Let me know if I can answer any other questions.

Bill
s/v Palmetto Moon
Oday 322


----------



## BFulton106 (Apr 9, 2007)

*ODay 322*

Enjoyed our 1988 322 very much.

However, be wary of inward hull deflection from poor method of terminating shroud load below deck via nut and washer under bookshelf (aka "longitudinal bulkheads"). We spent over 5K to get ours fixed. Common problem with the 322.

Otherwise, great design for sheltered coastal cruising. Plenty of interior space with a good layout for a 32 footer.


----------



## philsboat (Oct 16, 2006)

A friend of mine had an O'day 32 with a winged keel till last July,when the keel fell off on Lake Ontario in 60' of water 3 miles from shore.When the wreck was retrieved there were large holes in the hull where the keelbolts ripped out.He had been tightening them a bit each year as they seemed to be loosening up.He bought it new and took very good care of it.He was in the water for an hour before being rescued.Have a good surveyor check the fiberglass around the keel bolts before you buy.
Phil


----------



## TomandKarens34 (Dec 4, 2007)

Uhhh... This may be obvious, but the life expectancy of bedding sealants is about 20 years, perhaps 25 on unstressed parts. Even if soft decks are not a problem with this boat, you should expect re bedding to be a priority first maintenance duty. The O'Days I've seen have had deck problems and you should be aware. Unless they can prove its been done... I looked at an 81 O'Day and walking on the deck was like walking on a mattress. In 5 years you could be looking at a mess.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*0'day 322*

I have been sailing on other people's boats for 25+ years. In 2005, I purchaced a 1989 O'Day 322 as my first "big boat", in preference to sevaral others that were much larger. I have yet to regret that decision, for whatever it is worth.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I"ve a friend that has a 322 and I love it. I would say it likes air that other boats are reefing in. the inside layout is very nice and functional too! I don't like the gray hull although it reminds me of shark skin...


----------



## capnjim02 (Jul 25, 2002)

*Has anyone noticed!*

this fellow was looking at this boat over a year ago!


----------



## Fiddlerman (Mar 19, 2013)

philsboat said:


> A friend of mine had an O'day 32 with a winged keel till last July,when the keel fell off on Lake Ontario in 60' of water 3 miles from shore.When the wreck was retrieved there were large holes in the hull where the keelbolts ripped out.He had been tightening them a bit each year as they seemed to be loosening up.He bought it new and took very good care of it.He was in the water for an hour before being rescued.Have a good surveyor check the fiberglass around the keel bolts before you buy.
> Phil


This is very interesting. Any idea which year this O'Day was? We are looking at all the O'Day 322 sailboats that we can find in South Florida right now. We love the layout.


----------



## DanSailMan (12 mo ago)

philsboat said:


> A friend of mine had an O'day 32 with a winged keel till last July,when the keel fell off on Lake Ontario in 60' of water 3 miles from shore.When the wreck was retrieved there were large holes in the hull where the keelbolts ripped out.He had been tightening them a bit each year as they seemed to be loosening up.He bought it new and took very good care of it.He was in the water for an hour before being rescued.Have a good surveyor check the fiberglass around the keel bolts before you buy.
> Phil


To be expected if regular maintenance is spotty. I'd recommend checking for wiggle whenever you refresh your bottom coat, which is easy enough. Just stand on one leg and push on the wing with the other. Never let anyone talk you into torqueing down on the bolts to take the wiggle out. The previous owner of the boat I bought opted to just tighten down the bolts instead of addressing the issue by rebedding the keel which only caused additional issues brought on by warped plates and washers, crushed fiberglass and cracks in the keel butt. It was costly to get the keel back to spec, but because I found an excellent fabricator, the keel is better than new. They reglassed the keel butt and the bilge. Upgraded the tabbing to strengthen the keel butt over and above OEM spec. However, would never have cost as much if the previous owner had rebedded the keel [at the first sign of trouble] in the first place. The only additional cost to have the keel rebedded is having the mast stepped. However, once you drop the mast, it's also a good time to have the rigging inspected to address any issues with the rigging that occur over time.


----------



## DanSailMan (12 mo ago)

BarryL said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you want to find a lot of information on O'day boats, you should visit the odayowners web site, which is on line at
> 
> ...


Easy to sail. Performs as well as others in her class in light to moderate winds. Loves higher winds with that winged keel!!! Was out sailing last month. Winds were higher than usual. Had 3/4's of the jib out. Another boat of similar size was trying to catch me with everything out and just couldn't do it!


----------

